# corrado owner needing advice on how to bleed brakes PLEASE



## victorg60 (Dec 8, 2010)

OK so I have my build thread up on and it has come a LONG way a thousands of dollar's invested. Im ready to drive the thing. I have replace ALL wheel bearing's ALL rotor's brand new cvs, and all new pads all around. all parts ordered from bbm incudeing brake fluid for a flush. this is my first car and I have had help with replaceing most of the part's, im not a idiot I have been around quads and motorcycles my who life but now im grown up and im into car's...... this is my first car so I have never bled brakes before. Do I need the car to bo on while I bleed them? (power brakes) in what order do I do it? they say open all bleeder valves and pump till you see no bubbles then start closeing them off 1 by 1 starting with the closest to the brake resevoire? all advice would be great. this brake fluid is not cheap and dont want to end up wasteing it on the ground  I guess i could put moms pans at all 4 corner's right? :laugh::laugh: I have all the tools I would need for such a task even the ability to put the whole car on stands and take all 4 tires off


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Open the bleed valves one at a time (not all at once), starting at the rear at the line the farthest from the master cylinder.

I hope you're kidding about using your Mom's pans, unless you are planning on buying her a new set for Xmas. Brake fluid is serious poison, and once used to contain brake fluid should never be used to hold food again.

Bleeding brakes uses brake fluid. Like evacuating the air from an ac system, the longer you bleed, the better the job will come out. I usually use 1 to 2 quarts of fluid when replacing the fluid, flushing the system and remove the air. I've tried bleeding with less (between 1.0 and 1.5 pints) fluid, and the pedal feel is not that good (air still in the system).


----------



## victorg60 (Dec 8, 2010)

ok sweet. ho would I flush all the old stuff out and im guessing I dont need the car running, just have all closed but the farthest away then open that one and just mash the brakes till no more fluid comes out?

thanks for the info on the pan's i was just thinking of a way to catch the brake fluid.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I use a vacuum bleeder (MityVac), since I'm usually working on cars by myself, and it takes two people working together (opening and closing the bleeder valve, while stepping on the brake pedal and holding at the right time. I just got some email coupons from Harbor Freight, and there's one for a MityVac Set for like $30.

What I do is attach the MityVac, establish a vacuum, then open the bleeder valve and draw fluid until the container (4oz) is full. At which time I close the bleeder valve and dump the old fluid (check and refill the master cylinder each time with fresh fluid). I continue bleeding the same valve until the fluid runs clean, and no more air bubbles are coming out. At that time, I dump the container, and draw about 1/4 container of fluid, then come out from under the car (I bleed the brakes while the car is on it's own wheels) leaving the bleeder valve open, and step on the brake brake four times, pausing each time the brake is at the bottom for a count of 30. After this, I go back under the car, and vacuum out another couple of ounces of fluid, close the bleeder valve, and cap it with a rubber plug. Then move to the next longest brake line, and repeat the process untill all four wheels are done.

Don't let the master cylinder run dry, or you will have to start the process all over. You should also bleed the clutch system while you are in there. You should have two fresh quarts of good brake fluid on hand before you start.


----------

